# yay for a new day!!!!!!!!!



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

My male betta fish thats the double tail that got beat up by the female is now chomping on the female!!!!!!! (u might think that cruel but i am breeding so thats the process). after the male getting beat up i separated them and put a superaggresive male and now when she see him she run away but shes ready to spawn with a belly 1/3 of an inch thick!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Like I said in your other thread which you never responded to letting your fish injure each other is not an ethical way to breed. Is it worth it to you if your female is seriously injured or even killed as long as you get a spawn?

There are other ways to get a spawn besides letting the fish get seriously injured. I would never be happy, much less want to tell people that my male had injured my female or vice versa.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah it's never good to place aggressive fish together. Of course they'll be agressive. I know you're new to this but you might be exaggerating the agression in your fish, I know I did. After a few spawns you'll understand good agression VS bad agression. Bad agression is constant fighting, shredding, and attacking the body, and causing open wounds. Good aggression is a couple of nips, mostly the male ignoring the female, and him doing more flaring than attacking.

Remember just because she shredded your male dosen't mean you should have her beat up as revenge.....they are fighting fish and females can be just as bad or worse than males.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally agree with 1fish2fish and MrVampire. They're experienced breeders and they know what they are talking about. A good breeder is always concerned about the health and well-being of their fish.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Please stop letting your fish beat each other up! I've seen you post several threads about this, and it really bothers me... There is a better way to do it, so take their advice!

I feel really sorry for your fish


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sometimes there's another problem. With my fish, they never seem to pay much attention to eachother, and they just swim around like BFFs.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

Duncan13 said:


> Sometimes there's another problem. With my fish, they never seem to pay much attention to eachother, and they just swim around like BFFs.


i had a pair do just that. they both ate together and stayed under the nest together but never spawned!
I switched things up with a slightly more aggressive female, and BAM, they spawned within an hour. but overall i just think that the male is a nice guy, bc even after spawning he didnt care that the female was right next to the bubble nest, but he was taking good care of the eggs though. 

i guess this works both ways haha, two aggressive fish= no breed.
two non aggressive = no breed
got to get the right combo, but i agree that purposely gettin a female beat up is not good.
ime, that has only made the female have male phobia-making her never want to approach any male again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beat up fish aren't going to spawn any faster.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

IME/IMO it doesn't matter what the aggression level of each fish is. It's all in how you approach the set up.

With aggressive ones use a bigger tank with more plants and leave the female in the jar longer. If the male is aggressive REVERSE ROLES and put the male in the jar. (Learned this from an IBC breeder).

With non-aggressive ones put them in a smaller tank with less plants so they don't loose each other. Don't jar the female but just throw them in at the same time.

Fish are not people. They don't have the mental capacity that people do. A healthy, well conditioned fish will want to breed with any fish of the opposite sex. There's no such thing as "he doesn't like her' or "she's scared of him". As long as you keep at it and tweak things that aren't working, eventually you will get a spawn.


I think one of the biggest problems is that many of us newbies get to impatient. After two days and no spawn we're gung-ho to go get a new pair. It's like someone in my betta group told me.. the most important thing you need for breeding bettas is truckloads full of patience.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> IME/IMO it doesn't matter what the aggression level of each fish is. It's all in how you approach the set up.
> 
> With aggressive ones use a bigger tank with more plants and leave the female in the jar longer. If the male is aggressive REVERSE ROLES and put the male in the jar. (Learned this from an IBC breeder).
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you on that one! With my last spawn, the pair was in the tank for 4 days before they spawned. By day 3 I was already going to put in another male in the tank, but then decided to just leave them alone for one more day. I came home on day 4 to find eggs in the nest. 

I really think patience is one of the most important things to have when breeding bettas as well....


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

My first spawning attempt already failed, I put the pair together for over a week, and still no spawn. This time, I'm using the same female with a slightly more aggressive (and older) male with her. They've been in the tank for almost 4 days now but still no spawn. I think that the problem is the female, she doesn't seem to have an interest in anything. Do you think that I should move them to a smaller tank? Betty Splendens recommends using shallow plastic tubs. If I still don't have a spawn by the end of this week I think thats what I'll use.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How long did you condition the pair and with what foods? How often did you do water changes while conditioning them?

Generally a smaller tank is best. I've had good success with a 5 gallon tub.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

duncan, my first attempt almost failed but when i found out she found a place to hide in the tank she came out the next day and spawned.u got any plants it it? ohya the male has to chase the female a little and don't put a super agressive because when i did that he bit a hole in the females stomach.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

My male betta fish thats the double tail that got beat up by the female is now chasin the female!!!!!!! (i am breeding so thats the process). after the male getting beat up i separated them and put a male to improvise like the DT so she doesn't lose all the eggs. now when she see him she run away but shes ready to spawn with a belly 1/3 of an inch thick!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

STOP LETTING YOUR FISH GET BEAT UP!!! 

*takes a deep breath*
Sorry, just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

> Sometimes there's another problem. With my fish, they never seem to pay much attention to eachother, and they just swim around like BFFs.



My male ct pippins gets clinically depressed when not with his 2 girlfriends.
 all 3 of them are housed in the same 10g tank, and my male hasnt even made a bubblenest, has only ever nipped either female once.
to be quite honest - i love it, it makes it a legit community tank. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettabreeder... are you understanding anything we've been saying to you in all these threads?

Please STOP breeding!! Do RESEARCH. Honestly, you don't understand Betta behavior, your getting your information off youtube, and you don't even have food to feed the fry. You are not prepared. Please separate your fish and leave them alone until you have done the proper amount of research.

You had what.. two or three failed spawns since you started posting here? That should be an indication that your not ready to breed.

Go to these sites. Read EVERYTHING. Then once you've learned the correct way to breed then start spawning.

www.bettysplendens.com
www.bettaterritory.nl
http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I agree 100% with 1fish2fish. You said you're breeding in 1/2 gallon and 2 gallon. This is unacceptable. Try the sites 1fish2fish reccomended and www.bettatalk.com, and look up son303 on youtube. His vids show some awesome set ups and will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to barge into a conversation here, but +5 to everyone who's told you not to let your bettas get beat up! It's not the correct way to breed. Sure, they get a few nips and chunks taken out of their fins, but if you keep this up your fish will have infections in no time. 

Don't you care about your fish?

There are people responding to your thread who are basically professionals at breeding. They know what they're doing. 

We're all trying to help!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

+1 what 1fish2fish and MrV said.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you 1fish, Mr.V, and Betta Slave! I don't even breed bettas, and I know bettabreeder is doing a bad job! I am really concerned about the fish's welfare...

Bettabreeder, please stop making your fish fight and please learn how to take care of the babies! Letting them beat each other up is just cruel!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

1fish2fish: I conditioned both fish for 4- 5 days with frozen bloodworms I call them. They're the red stringy things that come in little cubes. I change the water daily and keep them in 1.5 gallon tanks with the temperature about 26 degrees Celsius. There are plenty of plants (live and fake) and a little cave where the female can hide.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bettabreeder123:
There are a number of ways to make your female less aggressive than get her beaten up. ....There must be a reason why she is over aggressive in the first place. IME no female would go head on with a male under normal conditions. In short I must agree with everyone that you aren't ready to breed.

Duncan13: 
Your temp is too low (25*C is minimum). Try raising it to 28*C. Besides even though your pair spawns, such low temp is believed to produce more females and deformed fry. The key to breeding is knowing when your pair is ready and willing to breed. So IMO you can't just throw a pair in and expect them to spawn. If they show breeding behavior out of the breeding tank, then you can consider them as your breeding pair. GOOD LUCK.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If a pair is properly conditioned then there shouldn't be too much trouble getting them to spawn.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, I'm taking them out of the breeding tank today and reconditioning them with the raised temperature.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Some people might be shouting at you or sounding a bit harsh, but it because we are concerned for the welfare of your bettas. We all care very much. We are just asking for you to please seperate the bettas and do more research before you attempt again. Wait a year or so. I hate to say, but you are rushing into things far too much. I don't plan to breed for another 2 years, but I am starting research and thread reading now. Get it? 

---------------------------------------------With love and care, Elizabeth


----------

